

Save my reading spot, damn it - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/05/22/save-my-reading-spot-damn-it/

======
anthonyb
It's not just web sites that do this. When you open the Twitter client on
Android, for example, it'll go to the top of your feed instead of to the tweet
that you read last, forcing you to scroll down, reading tweets until you find
one that you've seen before.

~~~
dangoldin
Well I wasn't even talking about syncing across devices but yea - that Twitter
behavior pisses me off. They also show me the same unread notifications on
every device. The frustrating thing is that I know how easy it would be to
fix.

------
billforsternz
I agree with you. I'd refine it further by eliminating all instances of
"1,2,single page". If it's only two pages, just go straight to single page and
don't force me to deal with something that's effectively a non-issue.

~~~
dangoldin
Yea - I always wondered why they even bother splitting a 2 pager into 2 pages.

I really like the trend of single page long form content now though. NPR does
a great job of it that makes it a much more engaging experience -
<http://apps.npr.org/unfit-for-work/>

They also don't have to worry about ad revenue though.

